# Horse Training



## flyrod (Jun 23, 2012)

If you are interested in a 4 week (June 1, 8, 15, and 22nd) and 2 hour each night (6-8 pm) horse training clinic in the South Weber area for $150. Send me a pm and I will give you more information. If you know of anyone interested, let them know as well.

Thanks,
John


----------

